
Alex Jones’ Infowars supplements are overpriced, mundane vitamins–watered down - mgiannopoulos
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/alex-jones-infowars-supplements-are-overpriced-mundane-vitamins-watered-down/
======
quuquuquu
Alex Jones is a very interesting performance artist. You really don't know
what you are going to get with him.

Politics aside, his method acting is extremely interesting.

He has tried to monetize his audience by selling items they might be
interested in. For some reason, I guess they sell relatively ok.

But I disagree with his approach on this, because they are of dodgy quality
and utility.

I think he originally tried to sell books and t shirts, but his audience isn't
loyal/interested enough to buy those types of things.

So, it's now turned into this weird, ultra-conspiracy theorist site that
attempts to sell snake oil.

He's like the Dr. Oz of conspiracy theorists!!

